# محتاج ترانيم و مدائح الصوم الكبير



## eg_20005 (11 مارس 2008)

سلام,

حد يعرف يجيب ترانيم و مدايح الصوم الكبير ؟ بس ما تكونش بتاعة بولس ملاك اللى من غير موسيقى, ياريت اى حاجه معاها موسيقى

شكرا


----------



## uoan (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم و مدائح الصوم الكبير*

*شريط مدائح الصوم المقدس لفريق ابو فام


http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?t=57460*​


----------



## rammrommm (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم و مدائح الصوم الكبير*

*بالنسبة للتسابيح هتلاقى اللينك بتاعها فى التوقيع بتاعى​*


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: محتاج ترانيم و مدائح الصوم الكبير*

مررسى  اوى


----------

